# Dyna-Glo Dual Burner LP Smoker



## dwdunlap (Jul 16, 2016)

DynaGlo.jpg



__ dwdunlap
__ Jul 16, 2016






Dyna-Glo Vertical Gas Smoker

Dyna-Glo   #DGW1235BDP-D by

UPS picked up my DynaGlo propane smoker yesterday and it's on its way back.

THANK GOD FOR AMAZON!!

I couldn’t use this product for my intended purposes – Smoking Meat Low and Slow. 

Right out of the box, testing runs showed two major problems:

  *                               #1  TEMPERATURE – either too high or too low from intended 225*_*°*_

*                                #2  NO SMOKE – couldn’t maintain smoke production and snuffed out the wood*

These same problems continued with three meat sessions and led to the conclusion I needed to return the unit. Before I did I scoured the forums but didn’t find anything I was missing or doing wrong. Instead it seems my problems stem from gas being the heat source - too many BTUs for summer smoking and the flames exhausting the oxygen thus putting out the smoke source. Maybe other units with gas work but I couldn’t make this one work for me. Despite my intense research and conclusions that this model smoker was best as far as construction, wide enough for ribs and briskets, had double doors, great adjustable shelving --- It was not acceptable.  I wanted consistent temperatures around 225 degrees for long and low smoking and the Utopia of unattended cooking. *My Mistake!* I believe my idea that gas would provide temp consistency and avoid hourly tending of the smoker was simply wrong. 

I didn’t really seek involved “mods” as I desired a smoker ready to go right out of the box. This smoker wasn’t it!  But, I was willing to try again. With manufacture’s suggestions, I ran the exhaustive tests (in 95 degree ambient heat) with the following results:  

11:30 am  I started these tests with both burners on at three quarter. Using water in the pan but no meat, the water prevented temps to raise much above 186 degrees. After much time, they topped out at 200 but only after setting both burners to full and boiling out most of the water. Meanwhile the meat wouldn't have been cooking at 225.

12:08 pm  Dumped out he water and everything reversed! Temps quickly shot to 340 degrees! Turned both burners to low - 333 degrees.

12:12 pm   Only one  burner now set to "low" - 289 degrees

12:27 pm   Both side vents 1/4 open and full open chimney - 266 degrees

12:53 pm   Both side vents full open  264 degrees

*Runs Too *_*HOT*_* and **NO SMOKE!!   So what’s the use??*

Many tests and three meat runs proved this unit incapable of sustaining smoke - as designed! I wanted a smoker and not an oven.

Using the supplied wood box was a total bust. Took at least an hour for fuel to even start to begin to smoke and that occurred  only after opening the upper door and letting in fresh air. *But* that smoke stopped within minutes after closing the door !!!  I even added a few lit charcoal briquettes to wood chips and chunks thinking they might keep the fuel smoldering. SAME RESULT – soon after closing the door the smoke ceased.

Thought I had the solution and ordered a serpentine smoke generator. Followed the directions to the letter starting the pellets - same problem!  Moved the generator placement around - including directly in front of a fully open side vent - better but still couldn’t stay lit. NO SMOKE!  Called AMAZEN and they confirmed my suspicion that the gas burner (even with just one burner lit and on low) was exhausting the oxygen in the smoker sufficiently to maintain wood fuel ignition. 

_Side note: Amazen are great people to work with! They not only design and make their products –but use them! They sent me a tube model which they feel works  better with gas but I didn’t get a chance to try due to deadline for returning smoker to Amazon._

If anyone has, or had, this same model smoker, I’d like to hear from you.  How did it work for you and any solutions??

DWDunlap

Richardson, TX

[email protected]


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 9, 2016)

I have the 43" dyna glo on its way. Ive seen alot of good reviews and I have also seen the occasional temp issues like you have. Most say that you need to close the bottom and top vents all the way. As for the smoke, many have switched to a cast iron chip tray and have gotten better results. Good luck.


----------



## dwdunlap (Oct 9, 2016)

Ceasar,

I hope you have better results than me. I worked with DynaGlo carefully and ran tests per their suggestions always with the same bad results: either too hot or not hot enough and no smoke without an AMAZEN tube generator. The conclusion was no matter where the vents were set I couldn't achieve my low and slow temps.

The basic consensus for the lack of smoke was the propane burners burning up the oxygen putting out the wood chips in the tray.

I researched a lot before buying and the DynaGlo looked so good for construction and design. Very glad I bought through Amazon so I could return it. My advise... hang on to the packing materials just in case.

I ended up buying a 30" MES and have had zero problems and it smokes as close to "set and forget".

Good Luck and let me know..

David in Richardson, TX


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 9, 2016)

It shows up this week so I will do a seasoning and a quick temp check. I may go ahead and put an inline needle valve on the unit to ensure adequate fuel regulation. I will feed you the results as I get them. Along with pics.


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 12, 2016)

I am just now seasoning the smoker. I ditched the stock wood box and water pan for a large dutch oven. I can fill it with water and wood chunks and smoke hard after the water boild off in an hour or so. Its a big box so heating the thing in cooler temps takes a while. I smoke everything right around 220-230 so if it get there I am happy. This thing is big enough to smoke ribs laying down with two slabs to a shelf and there are 6 shelves.
I modded the lower vents, moving them to the outside and swaping the shoulder bolt on the vent for one of the water pan rack screws. I can close it completely if I need to.
The wood has just begun to smoke and it smells great. Temp at 225 and climbing. Looks like I will have to turn the heat down...glad it doesnt have the heating issue other guys have had. I put a large cookie sheet above the cast iron pot to act as a heat baffle.
230 and climbing. Turned both burners to half on. Smoke is pouring out of the chimney but no where else.well some coming out of the lower vent, but it IS open after all.
Both burners at half mast for 30 minutes and the smoke is still rolling and the temp steady at 226. Couldn't be happier with this smoker.
*Update* the temp climbed to 240 so I closed both lower vents all the way and turned the heat to low. Shes back to cruising around 230. I could get it lower on one burner, but heck its a seasoning burn.
*Update 2* temp dropped into the 220's so I bumped the temp know up a little and added some more wood. I could easily get this thing to 300 or below 200 with these mods.


----------



## Daveftw84 (Dec 16, 2019)

ceasarasmokus said:


> I am just now seasoning the smoker. I ditched the stock wood box and water pan for a large dutch oven. I can fill it with water and wood chunks and smoke hard after the water boild off in an hour or so. Its a big box so heating the thing in cooler temps takes a while. I smoke everything right around 220-230 so if it get there I am happy. This thing is big enough to smoke ribs laying down with two slabs to a shelf and there are 6 shelves.
> I modded the lower vents, moving them to the outside and swaping the shoulder bolt on the vent for one of the water pan rack screws. I can close it completely if I need to.
> The wood has just begun to smoke and it smells great. Temp at 225 and climbing. Looks like I will have to turn the heat down...glad it doesnt have the heating issue other guys have had. I put a large cookie sheet above the cast iron pot to act as a heat baffle.
> 230 and climbing. Turned both burners to half on. Smoke is pouring out of the chimney but no where else.well some coming out of the lower vent, but it IS open after all.
> ...


I ended up buying the smoker after reading this and I seem to be having issues keeping the temperature consists. Even on the lowest settings it's going way above 225. Install the needle valve still a pain in the butt to get it to stay. When you say you use a dutch oven for the smoker box and the water pan, does that mean you have wood floating in water?  I ordered a cast iron cake pan to replace the wood box as it scorching my wood chunks.


----------

